# Urgent question.



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

So I started filling my 55g tank got maybe 1/5th of the way and I started hearing some bad cracking noises, is this normal?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

its been so long since I filled a new tank I really dont know.. I would keep an eye on it and see if it starts leaking.. and dont fill it anymore right now.. LOL


----------



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

I drained it for the time being, it's in my office and all my computer equipment is on the floor, so it's not worth the risk...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh yeah, I dont blame you there!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

ksb, make sure all 4 corners are supported equally, and make sure the whole thing is level,
the noise you heard may be do to the tank twisting.


----------



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm, I didn't even think of leveling it actually, and yeah I don't think it is at all. Any suggestions for leveling it? The stand should be okay.. it's this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7739703683&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

good call Sue! I was racking my brain trying to figure out why it would grind that way!


----------



## qwik92rs (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a 75 Gallon, which is slightly unlevel and mine never did that. I wouldn't trust that after hearing the cracking noises.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I`d fill it outside the first time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bingo!

Take it outside, put it on something flat & level like a smooth concrete driveway or whatever, and then fill it. If you don't hear anything and it doesn't leak or shatter, you might be in the clear.

After that, make sure the stand is as level as you can get it, and then cover it with a layer of styrofoam or neoprene. Put the tank on top of that layer & trim to fit. As the tank fills, it will mash down fairly evenly on the squishy mat and remain safe even if things aren't as level or square as they should be.

Oh, by the way, you really should get your computer up off of the floor if you want an aquarium in the same room. You never know what can happen.


----------

